# FATAL: Error inserting nvidia ..: No such device

## andrik

Здравствуйте!

Вот проблемка с установкой nvidia драйверов выскочила. 

# modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

Сразу скажу, что рыл инет на эту тему, и перепробовал следующее:

Пересобирал кернел без nvidiafb.

Линк /usr/src/linux на текущие сырцы кернела стоит.

Выполнял этот скрипт, поскольку в /dev действительно нет устройств nvidia*:

for i in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7; do

  node="/dev/nvidia$i"

  rm -f $node

  mknod $node c 195 $i  || echo "mknod \"$node\""

  chmod 0660 $node      || echo "chmod \"$node\""

  chown :video $node    || echo "chown \"$node\""

done

node="/dev/nvidiactl"

rm -f $node

mknod $node c 195 255   || echo "mknod \"$node\""

chmod 0666 $node        || echo "chmod \"$node\""

chown :video $node      || echo "chown \"$node\""

Все бестолку..

Проблема c драйверами nvidia версии выше 7174 (7667,7676). 7174 - ставится и работает нормально на том же самом ядре.

----------

## doonkel

Какая видеокарта? Если TNT-2, то пилите гири.. с новыми драйверами она не работает (только NV).

----------

## Plastikman14

Недавно была такая же проблема с ядром 2.6.12-gentoo-r6, всё разрешилось только с установкой дров 7676. Видюха 5200 ну и в ядре драйвера ставил модулем...

----------

## andrik

 *doonkel wrote:*   

> Какая видеокарта? Если TNT-2, то пилите гири.. с новыми драйверами она не работает (только NV).

 

Да, похоже проблема в этом, Видеокарта старая 8-метровая Vanta.

Nvidia - козлы.

----------

## alk

если не критично скатись на 2.6.8-е ядро

там сможешь поставить 6111 драйвер

----------

## Alice in W

Если в ядро включал поддержку nvidia framebuffer - убери. Мне помогло.

----------

## marksmann1

Народ, а у меня ноут ASUS N61VN с видюхой GT240M (1GB). Подскажите че делать?? Так обидно сидел 3 дня и в попу... Даж Х-серв не могу поставить, не говоря о КДЕ. Support for NVIDIA framebuffer убрал, дрова все инсталил а модуль не грузит

----------

## dmpogo

 *marksmann1 wrote:*   

> Народ, а у меня ноут ASUS N61VN с видюхой GT240M (1GB). Подскажите че делать?? Так обидно сидел 3 дня и в попу... Даж Х-серв не могу поставить, не говоря о КДЕ. Support for NVIDIA framebuffer убрал, дрова все инсталил а модуль не грузит

 

nvidia-drivers поставили ?   /usr/src/linux   - симлинк на исходники правильного ядра ? (нужно до установки nvidia-drivers)

что modporbe nvidia (если вручную задать) говорит ?

----------

